# Mouse Prefreences in Mate Desktop



## usakhncit (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi
I have migrated my first laptop (Samsung) to FreeBSD. Most of the things are working fine but some require fixing. One of them is touchpad. Although touchpad is working but not perfectly like palm detection. Under Mate Control Center, when I check "Mouse Preferences", I have noticed that it is showing only "Mouse" tab. The "Touchpad" tab is missing, eventhough I have enabled "moused" in rc.conf, so may I am missing some package which is required to detect touchpad properly in Mate Desktop. Kindly guide me to solve this problem. Thanks.
PS: Please check attached screenshot.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

What is the exact model of the laptop? And if you know, what is the model/type of the touchpad? Some touchpads just work, some require a little configuration and some aren't supported at all. Without knowing the hardware it's difficult to tell what you need to do.


----------



## badbrain (Aug 21, 2019)

You enabled moused with which type? Try manually specify the protocol type.


----------



## usakhncit (Aug 21, 2019)

SirDice, Laptop is "Samsung NP300E5Z". How would I know about touchpad model and its support in FreeBSD?
badbrain, I have used: moused_enable="YES", in /etc/rc.conf


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

zetrotrack000 said:


> Laptop is "Samsung NP300E5Z".


Ok, that's useful, we can usually lookup what kind of hardware a specific model has. Somebody with the same laptop might be able to help too. 



zetrotrack000 said:


> How would I know about touchpad model and its support in FreeBSD?


Have a look through the output of `dmesg` or read /var/log/messages. Is there any information referring to ums(4) or psm(4)?


----------



## usakhncit (Aug 21, 2019)

dmesg |grep psm, shows following:

```
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Elantech Touchpad, device ID 0
```
but, dmesg |grep ums, shows nothing.


----------



## usakhncit (Aug 21, 2019)

I have used following settings in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"    # Enable Synaptic Support
hw.psm.elantech_support="1"
hw.psm.synaptics.touchpad_off="0"
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max="150"
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min="100"
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta="50"
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area="-600"
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area="0"
hw.psm.synaptics.taphold_timeout="125000"
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_min_queue="2"
hw.psm.synaptics.tap_max_delta="80"
hw.psm.synaptics.div_len="100"
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na="30"
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max="17"
hw.psm.synaptics.div_min="9"
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared="2000"
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na="20"
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous="6"
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current="3"
hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator="10000"
hw.psm.synaptics.window_max="10"
hw.psm.synaptics.window_min="4"
hw.psm.synaptics.na_left="1600"
hw.psm.synaptics.na_bottom="1408"
hw.psm.synaptics.na_right="563"
hw.psm.synaptics.na_top="1783"
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left="200"
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom="200"
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right="200"
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top="200"
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width="10"
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure="220"
hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure="16"
hw.psm.synaptics.two_finger_scroll="0"
hw.psm.synaptics.directional_scrolls="0"
hw.psm.elantech.min_pressure=22"
hw.psm.elantech.two_finger_scroll=0"
hw.psm.elantech.vscroll_ver_area=0"
```
Now, touchpad is behaving a bit sensibly. But I want to completely disable, scroll, like vertical scroll or 2/3 finger scroll. Which values should i change?
Thanks


----------

